# Credit card swipes on cell phone



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

Does any one use any of the apps and devices to accept credit cards on their cell phone? I have been looking into the Roampay by Roamdata for iPhone or Android phones to use at craft fairs. Any one ever use these and what experience have you had?

What are other ways to accept credit cards at craft fairs or just home sales?


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

I looked into these at one point and the best one I found was called Square. Kevin Rose (founder of digg.com) endorsed it heavily as well. Works with both Android and iOS and has some pretty nifty features.

http://www.fastcompany.com/1643271/square-credit-card-swiper-iphone-ipad-ipod-touch-android-credit-cards


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

I have looked into it but the drawback for me was the $1,000 limit in one week.
I only do shows where I can make several times that amount, so it would not work for me.

I do love the idea though, as it would be a great backup to my main wireless machine.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

According to their FAQ, you can contact support and get that limit lifted with some add'l info about your business and who you are.. Worth a shot since there is no sign up fee, no monthly fee, and costs nothing if you do nothing.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I also have been looling at several smartphone devices for accepting credit cards. I have asked numerous vendors at craft shows about what they feel works best, and the general consensus is that it seems that most shoppers like the idea of getting a copy of a printed sales receipt with their transaction…I know I certainly do.
Several devices are available that will print a receipt through a small printer that can be operated through bluetooth and satisfy this need. Yes, I would have to pay more to buy the printer device..but I would rather spend the money and have a receipt to give. One I have been looking into is Blue Bamboo and I am finding other avaialble units as I search more.
http://www.wholesalecreditcard.com/credit-card-machine/Blue_Bamboo/Bamboo-P25-M.shtml


----------



## WWilson (Jan 5, 2010)

I heard about Square too and I just had a look at their site. The FAQ- says there are no limits on transaction size or transactions.

Maybe they lifted the $1k limit? It might be worth another look?

If and when I ever get an iPhone I will definitely go with Square.

-Will


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Have you asked vendors at craft shows and trade shows what they use? How do most customers feel about getting an emailed receipt as opposed to a printed receipt at the time of purchase?
I asked these questions at several craft shows and the majority said the customers want a printed receipt.


----------



## WIwoodworker (Apr 10, 2008)

I don't use any of these aps or have a need to so far. However, as far as printed receipts go, I just switched this month to processing all of my transactions as digital receipts (email) unless someone specifically wants a printed receipt. So far this month I haven't had one person ask for a printed receipt at the time of purchase. I don't sell at craft shows so that might be a factor.


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

If you have a paypal account you can accept credit cards through them. You can do it using a laptop and iphone/droid app and they have a swiper thing that you can attach to your phone.

https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_vt_hub-inside

1.
Pricing
* $30 monthly fee
* 2.4% - 3.1% + $0.30 USD per transaction (Visa, MasterCard, Discover)
* 3.5% and no fixed fee per transaction (American Express)
2.
Application Process
* You'll receive an email in about 48 hours with your application status
3.
Fax information
* You may need to fax additional documents, especially if you don't have a functioning website

Please note: Virtual Terminal is not available in U.S. territories. It is currently limited to the continental United States.

-AG


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

I spent most weekends last summer and fall at different outdoor venues. I use a knuckle buster to take the information and give the customer a reciept. That said, I personally would be a little queasy if someone swiped my credit card, had me sign the screen and then didn't give me a reciept so that I knew the amount they entered was right. I only know one vendor with that app and he only used it twice last year.

Steve.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

This one is free (Iphone only I think):

https://squareup.com/

You only pay when you use it (no monthly fees) and the hardware is free
from what I've read.


----------



## petercool (May 28, 2012)

Swiping a credit card on cell phone is really a fantastic and trendy way of processing credit card. Yes I use square for credit card processing on my I-phone. There are many free apps available for processing credit card.
___
online credit card processing


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I use the Square on my Android phone. Works great and has definately improved sales (probably doubled sales) because of it. You can send a reciept with each purchase by either text or email. I believe you can hook to a printer, but i don't.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I went to my local bank and bought a $625 card reader that works well for me. The main thing I like about it is that it prints out a receipt. The card reader is just like the one they use in many restraints. Works on it's own battery or you can plug it into a 120 volt wall plug. It will also work on just a land line phone line. I get the customer to sign the receipt and they get a copy. Folks like that. I do not have to even have a cell phone, It works anywhere there is a cell phone tower within range. I pay a monthly fee that is less than 1/2 of what the fee for a smart phone is. Less than 2% charge plus twenty cents per transaction. My sales have almost doubled since I got it last year.


----------



## JohnO1955 (May 16, 2012)

square is the bomb as long as the fee structure agrees with you - quick, simple and efficient and as long as the customers can deal with an emailed receipt - most of my customers wave off the receipt (must be my honest face!)


----------



## ITnerd (Apr 14, 2011)

Square + PrinterShare on Android smartphone + Wifi Laser printer (< 100 bucks) + Gmail account ([email protected]) = job done.

Enter your shop email and print it out - they now have a reciept and your contact info and you look slick. Unless we have to get the kids to figure out our smartphone. 

Assuming you consider a cellular phone a cost of doing business/living nowadays, this feels like the cheapest startup path - I know this doesn't apply to everyone. You also have a backup laser printer for when your fancy Ink-jet cartridge eater craps out.

Do the math on your business first (and probably check it as you grow) - an extra 3/4 percent can hurt, but so can 20 cents a pop on low ticket sales.

Best of luck on your business venture, YellowTruck.


----------



## johnspence (Jul 30, 2012)

Making your cell phone a credit card accepting device is very good option . It is of great importance for those who have direct selling work . Just attaching a device to the your cell phone will work at canopies for easy transaction. There are various devices which are compatible to the smart phone.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

I have Square and use it with my iPhone and my iPad. I think it is great. I didn't see anything about transaction limits. But of course I haven't reached $1000 in a week. You can also get a printer for it as well.

I like that the fees are reasonable. There is no per-transaction charge. If you don't use it, there are no fees. It's simple to use. A few features that I like are that you can include a picture of the item in the emailed receipt. If you use an iPad, you can place it on a stand and it "looks" a little more professional, which sometimes makes the customer feel better. Also the iPad app allows you to have a library of items that have a description as well as a photo. When the customer receives a receipt, all this info is included. You can also receive reports about your sales as well. It automatically will figure sales tax too.

I also looked into PayPal. They offer something similar. At first I thought that the fees for PayPal were more expensive. But I think that's no longer true. BUT… the advantage to Square over paypal is that the money is not held in some virtual account. It is deposited directly into your checking account. They have a schedule on their website that tells you when to expect your money to show up depending on when you swipe the card. I like this MUCH better. And usually the money is available within 24-48 hours.

One more thing. This may or may not be good for fairs/vendor booths… but they also have an "open tab" system. As this becomes more popular people will start using it more. I've already seen an increase in it's use even in my small town. 
How it works… I have an app on my phone (this is a separate app than the one I use that allows me to accept the cards, it is also Square). There is a store in my area that uses Square for credit cards. When I go into that store… I can tell them to put it on my Square "tab" and it will automatically charge my credit card without me having to get my card out or swipe anything. It's pretty cool. I just have to have my phone on and my "tab" open and they can find me and charge it. It's nice. I use this for something other than my woodworking. I teach classes and I can charge my class fees this way. It's very simple to use.

Sorry for going on and on. I just really like my Square.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

https://squareup.com/register

Info about Square Register


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Another vote for Square.


----------



## jackm8891 (Jan 6, 2013)

In this digital world, the usage of credit cards have extended vastly and become very much active. There are agencies that provide the facilities for credit card processing and also assists them if they need any help. I hope you have the solution to your query here and are satisfied with the response.
Agency that provides cell phone credit card processing


----------



## Durnik150 (Apr 22, 2009)

I use the square and it has worked well for me without fail. I highly recommend it.


----------



## WTCTDF (Jan 13, 2013)

I use PayAnywhere. Great rates (2.69%), no monthly fee, etc etc. All the good things square has, however, PayAnywhere has a *PHENOMINALLY BETTER* app, at least for Android (I dont have an iOS device). The best thing about the app is the ability to maintain an inventory (with pictures if you want). When making a sale, simply select the item from your inventory and the customers email receipt will have a picture of the item for easy reference.


----------



## CarolinaWoodworks (Sep 14, 2014)

@Dan Glad to hear the good news about Payanywhere, my sons scout leader suggested it to me and I mulled it over for a while and went ahead and too the plunge. Have not had an opportunity to use it just yet, but hoping for good results


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

the business i get hair cuts from uses square. they used to have the 'ol fashion card swiper and printer which required either a shared POTS line or a dedicated POTS line, which had static and caused headaches. She has this postage stamped sized device attached to her iPhone for a card swiper, processes it, and within 10 seconds, gets an email notification. I'm sure you can forward the email receipt to the customer or automatically send a copy to the customer that will take 10 seconds for the customer to receive on their own phone or home pc. no need for printed receipt in today's smart phone world.


----------

